# CANADIAN Locals (Ontario) meeting in Toronto to rally against the provincial gov.



## eddy current (Feb 28, 2009)

Wednesday, November 30 from 9am to 1pm. Queens park, downtown Toronto. Busses are leaving from every local in Ontario.

The provincial government of Ontario is trying to sneak an amendment in a budget bill that will ruin skilled trades. They want to declassify our trade and make stuff like conduit installation etc to unskilled, untrained labourers.

Help us if you can. More info from the halls if you are able to help or curious. Should be more info in the media as well.

http://www.cbc.ca/beta/news/canada/ottawa/ontario-budget-threat-certified-tradespeople-1.3868990


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 1, 2015)

Ontario is finding every way possible to destroy itself and is becoming a third world province. Boil water advisories for over 20 years for some communities, hydro bills making people choose between food and power, declassify trades....this list could go on and on. 

Sad to hear about this, hopefully you all can get this shutdown!


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 1, 2015)

"The labourers will do that dirty work, basic work," he said. "Electricians are there for the pulling of the wire and making the connections — all the stuff that require some safety training."'

HOLY CRAP! Just saw that part of it.....someone has gone full ******.


----------



## eddy current (Feb 28, 2009)




----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

I've seen alot of scabbing on Gov't jobs ... labourers installing conduit AND pulling in the cable ... Note to our Resi guys ... what's to stop them from letting labourers run the romex and boxes  ... as long as an Electrician does the final hook up.
This has everything to do with the big contractors looking for cheaper labour rates 

This is important !!! Time to speak up !!


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

I've met my share of Canadians, but not so much _rebellious_ Canadians

Good to see you folks speak up!

~CS~


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

telsa said:


> Trudeau is pandering to _immigrants_, the folks that put him in office.
> 
> That's why he's importing even more, at a panic tempo, same as Barry Soetoro.
> 
> ...


Justin Trudeau is the Prime Minister of Canada. Trades regulation is a provincial matter.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

chicken steve said:


> I've met my share of Canadians, but not so much _rebellious_ Canadians
> 
> Good to see you folks speak up!
> 
> ~CS~


We have enough government interference in this country already. Nobody needs government screwing with our lives. If I was in Ontario, I would be there as well and I wouldn't be quiet.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

This tells you how effed the system is. Every three years we get a new code book that pretends to make electrical systems safer. But it's okay to let the village idiot do the work?


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 1, 2015)

99cents said:


> Justin Trudeau is the Prime Minister of Canada. Trades regulation is a provincial matter.


If he tells them to come for jobs and they get jobs it doesn't matter if it's provincial or not as it will reflect nicely on him


----------



## PlugsAndLights (Jan 19, 2016)

The nature of this thread has changed, albeit organically, from one that belongs 
here, due to the lack of any other Canadian forums, to one that's much more 
questionable. 
Immigration is a controversial subject and would be better discussed/debated 
in the controversial forum. 
P&L ~posting in the Canadian Code forum

Edit: Just received a pm pointing out I'm mistaken. Same thread is 
running on 2 forums. As you were.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

PlugsAndLights said:


> The nature of this thread has changed, albeit organically, from one that belongs
> here, due to the lack of any other Canadian forums, to one that's much more
> questionable.
> Immigration is a controversial subject and would be better discussed/debated
> ...


This thread is in the Union section, Nancy.

But it's nice that you get to determine what off topic threads are allowed and which are not allowed in the Canadian *Code* forum


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 1, 2015)

PlugsAndLights said:


> The nature of this thread has changed, albeit organically, from one that belongs
> here, due to the lack of any other Canadian forums, to one that's much more
> questionable.
> Immigration is a controversial subject and would be better discussed/debated
> ...


Nothing questionable other then who will end up running conduit for you. Unskilled labor is usually certain groups of people, nothing racist or anything about that as it is what it is.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 1, 2015)

Who would honestly warranty their work as they pull in some 4/0 cables in a conduit they did not run?


----------



## PlugsAndLights (Jan 19, 2016)

LuckyLuke said:


> Nothing questionable other then who will end up running conduit for you. Unskilled labor is usually certain groups of people, nothing racist or anything about that as it is what it is.


While I don't agree with you, I have no desire to argue the point and 
I retract my objection as it's not posted in Canadian Code section as I 
(wrongly) stated. Same thread is running in 2 forums. 
P&L


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 1, 2015)

PlugsAndLights said:


> While I don't agree with you, I have no desire to argue the point and
> I retract my objection as it's not posted in Canadian Code section as I
> (wrongly) stated. Same thread is running in 2 forums.
> P&L


This will be the death of the apprenticeship programs more then anything. Who is going to hire a first year to stand and watch terminations being done by a journeyman while keeping out of the way of unskilled workers running conduit which should have been his job while being supervised and trained by a journeyman? You are ok with this?


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

It can work the same here Luke, depending on which of our _'lower 48'_ fiefdomes one is in....~CS~


----------

